
Uber and Lyft Still Allow Racist Behavior, but Not as Much as Taxi Services - sahin-boydas
https://futurism.com/racial-discrimination-ridehaiing-apps/
======
poster123
Driving a taxi is a last-resort job. It may flatter people with safer jobs to
attribute racism to taxi drivers, but instead they should try to understand
their decision-making.

From a 1997 column by black economist Thomas Sowell:

[https://www.forbes.com/forbes/1997/0324/5906052a/](https://www.forbes.com/forbes/1997/0324/5906052a/)
Trading blood for pizza "The city of San Francisco passed a law making it
illegal to refuse to make deliveries in high-crime neighborhoods. It all
started when someone wanted to order a pizza and the company said that it did
not deliver in that part of town. This is not uncommon in other cities or for
deliveries of other things besides pizza.

Back during the 1991 Gulf War, those opposed to sending American troops to the
Middle East called our military action "trading blood for oil." But none of
those people seems to have protested the San Francisco law as trading blood
for pizza. ;

Since most people in high-crime neighborhoods are not criminals, it is of
course unjust in some cosmic sense that they should be deprived of things that
other law-abiding people have available to them. But vandals, hoodlums and
murderers are expensive luxuries for their neighbors in many ways, including
higher insurance rates, lower property values and fewer businesses to provide
either services or jobs.

These costs are undeniable. The question is: Who should pay these costs?
Should it be third parties, such as drivers delivering pizza, who might have
to pay with their lives?"

